# Depression in hedgehogs



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

I got a hedgie about two weeks ago, and even when he first came home with us he was very friendly to everyone, although he huffs and puffs up a bit he's first woken up. We had a little bit of an issue with his eating the first week, but we switched him to a different food and he eats normally now. Today when I went to get him out to play, he didn't puff up at all, and when I put him on my bed to roam around he didn't move at all. My mom and I tried to get him to explore like he always does, but he didn't at all and only laid on my bed or curled up in my hands. We took him to the vet a couple days ago for a check up and she said he was fine, but I read they can become depressed. Does this sound like he could be? And if so, what should I do about it?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Was his belly cold? What's the temperature in the cage and does he have a light schedule?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This isn't depression, it sounds like a hibernation attempt.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Was his belly cold? What's the temperature in the cage and does he have a light schedule?


His cage temperature is between 73-77 throughout the day, and the lights are usually on from 8am-11pm


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

nikki said:


> This isn't depression, it sounds like a hibernation attempt.


His cage thermostat says his cage has been between 73-77 all day, is that too cold for him?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

TheBeanTeam said:


> nikki said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't depression, it sounds like a hibernation attempt.
> ...


Do you have a thermometer in the cage? Is it near a draft?


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

I do, and it is close to a door but it isn't a door we use very often. Fortunately I when I got him out today he seemed fine and was adventuring as usually, maybe he was just tired yesterday?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Drafts can still come in even if the door is closed. Is there anyway you can relocate his cage away from the door?


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

SquirtleSquirt said:


> Drafts can still come in even if the door is closed. Is there anyway you can relocate his cage away from the door?


I can't right now because of space issues, but soon i plan to move him into a different room


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What is the cage temperature at night? Do you have a heating set up to maintain the cage at a steady temperature?


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

nikki said:


> What is the cage temperature at night? Do you have a heating set up to maintain the cage at a steady temperature?


His cage never goes below 73, and he has two CHE (50 watt and 75 watt) and a heat lamp with a nocturnal light.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are they attached to a thermostat? 73 might be a bit low for him, maybe turn the thermostat up just a small amount.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

The nocturnal light is not needed, they need regular light, like a desk lamp or ceiling lamp for 12 to 14 hours a day, after that they need darkness. That might be why he looks "depresses". Get rid of the night light.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> The nocturnal light is not needed, they need regular light, like a desk lamp or ceiling lamp for 12 to 14 hours a day, after that they need darkness. That might be why he looks "depresses". Get rid of the night light.


Okay, will do. Thank you!!!


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

nikki said:


> Are they attached to a thermostat? 73 might be a bit low for him, maybe turn the thermostat up just a small amount.


They're not, they just run the whole time they're plugged in. If he acts like this again I'll probably get him another one. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

TheBeanTeam said:


> nikki said:
> 
> 
> > Are they attached to a thermostat? 73 might be a bit low for him, maybe turn the thermostat up just a small amount.
> ...


That is your other problem, any heating system must be connects to a thermostat, this device turns the CHE on and off as needed to keep a steady temperature. Neither too cold nor too hot is good.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> TheBeanTeam said:
> 
> 
> > nikki said:
> ...


The highest temperature is 77, is that too high?


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Without a thermostat controlling the temp. you can't really know for sure. The thermostat is a must.


----------



## Catriforco (Feb 7, 2017)

You should be careful. 30 of January I lost my baby sanik, he died of pneumonia he was no eating, his tummy cold, and It wasn't hibernation. He was opening his mouth to breath, It was so sad. And he was on a shock, because my mom touched his eye and he didn't close his eye. Or maybe a hit. So be careful,I thought that he had depression, but it wasn't.


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Catriforco said:


> You should be careful. 30 of January I lost my baby sanik, he died of pneumonia he was no eating, his tummy cold, and It wasn't hibernation. He was opening his mouth to breath, It was so sad. And he was on a shock, because my mom touched his eye and he didn't close his eye. Or maybe a hit. So be careful,I thought that he had depression, but it wasn't.


Oh my goodness I'm so sorry!!! I'll watch him closely and take him to the vet if I see those signs. Thank you for telling me!!


----------



## TheBeanTeam (Feb 5, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Without a thermostat controlling the temp. you can't really know for sure. The thermostat is a must.


Okay thank you, I'll get one ASAP!


----------

